# Have any of you used salon hair products?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Have any of you used salon products (shampoos and conditioners) on your doggies or is it really best to buy pet products? If so, have any of you tried the brands at retailers such as Petsmart?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Im like Nichole, I use a mixture. I have tried to use all dog products for a few shampoos but it left her hair dry and it matted easily.

I use a doggy shampoo for sensitive skin so that the human products wont irrate her, Neutrogena clean shampoo for residue removal, Bedhead and bath and body works shampoo and conditioner and Biosilk!

Biosilk is SO good for her hair and it smells so good, you only need a few drops.

I also use Bluing for a rinse and sometimes I use Pantene just to spice it up

Everyone talks about how good she smells, how clean she looks and how beautifully her hair flows. We haven't had a problem with dry or irritated skin, matts, or itchiness.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I also use a mix. I usually use the same shampoo and conditioner on Tiki that I use on myself and family ....I have used Aveda, Got 2 B, Dove, Matrix, Nexus, Nioxin, Redkin, Paul Mitchel, Redkin, TIGI...OMG I can't remember them all! When I brush him I always use Crazy Dog Grooming spray... BabyPowder Scented; it smells great







Once a month I use the Nioxin Hair Therapy... it deep cleans and removes any buildup from other products.

Judi


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I use puppy shampoo, my conditionar, and then Crazy Pet grooming mist on him. We have the rainforest scent. It really helps keep tangles out and smells great too.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Biolage works amazing!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Sep 24 2004, 10:21 PM
> *Biolage works amazing!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9937*


[/QUOTE]


I LOVE Biolage products for myself. What all do you use on them?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What do you do with the biosilk serum? Just put it on after you are finished? What do you do with it on your hair?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Has anyone tried using silicone based products like Sebastian Gel or Frizz-Ease (the new purple pump stuff)?


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I use Groom Max whitening shampoo and their conditioner.. Its what the groomer uses at Petsmart on him. I loved how he came home from her so I bought it myself to do between grooms.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 25 2004, 02:04 PM
> *Has anyone tried using silicone based products like Sebastian Gel or Frizz-Ease (the new purple pump stuff)?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9970*


[/QUOTE]


I read somewhere else where someone used silicone stuff on their face to deter the tear staining-said it kept the moisture away. But I didn't know the product.
Frizz-ease can be bought at regular stores like Wmart and drugstores can't it?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, both Sebastian and Frizz-Ease are in drug stores. There are tons of other silicone based products as well. It basically straightens, adds shine and creates a barrier around the hair shaft. It also keeps hair from being "fly-away" and full of static.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I use Biolage Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioning Balm. I heard it does wonders for Maltese and I bought some for them. I started using it for myself too! I LOVE IT.









I also use the following products:
1) Durrsted
2) Plush Puppy Whitening Shampoo
3) Pet Silk - a variety of their products
4) Pantene
5) Pet Handler

I have also heard wonderful things about Vellus but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

Rocco always gets the doggy whitening shampoo, but he really lucks out on the people conditioner because I am such a product whore! It also helps that one of my friends is in PR in the beauty industry so we get lots of samples. This week, Rocco was conditioned with Pearatin conditioner, which normally runs about $30 a bottle. Yikes! However this one was a freebie. Smells delicious though, just like fresh pears. Left him so soft. I'm in the process of growing him out now, so he's fluffy and smells yummy!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Nicole:
Can I ask where you find the Biolage and the Biosilk and the Bedhead conditioner? 
I have heard of Biolage but never bought it. Sounds like I need to get all three and make Sassi beautiful and smell good too.
I have used Pantene on her and then I would spray Aussie 'leave-in' conditioner. Works pretty good, but not near like you are saying Toby turned out !


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i was told only to use puppy products not human hair products as it dries there skin


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 1 2004, 03:48 AM
> *Snertsmom--
> 
> I am a hairdresser so I buy in bulk at the beauty store (they only sell to licensed cosmetologists, etc.)  I do know that place like Target are starting to sell professional products, however, I don't know which brands.  Ulta usually has pretty good sales on Biolage.  Wish we lived closer--I would buy it for you with my discount.  I can buy a gallon of Biolage for $16.  I have been using my gallon since March and that is my hubby and I plus two dogs.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Gosh Nicole, I have a friend that is a beautician, maybe she could get it for me. 
Do they make the Bedhead and biosilk too?


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Oct 1 2004, 08:34 AM
> *i was told only to use puppy products not human hair products as it dries there skin
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10578*


[/QUOTE]


There will probably be a lot of you out in SM land that won't agree with me, or give me static, and that's ok...but here goes. 
I only wash Sassi every 2-3 weeks. And I use human shampoo and conditioner. 
I figure she needs to replenish her body oils, so I don't wash her every week. She has never had a problem with dry skin, and her coat is in healthy condition. 

But I am sure going to look for some of that Biolage, you can bet on that...ha :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think I need a better conditioner for Tuffy.. what do you all suggest for detangling? His hair just seems to get dry and tangled after a few days and I just don't think the Petsilk is cutting it anymore. <_<


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

